# What's in the box?



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

Hi all,
Just delivered my latest piece.
Any guesses as to what's inside?

Cheers
Paul


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jack?


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Rick Nielsen's (Cheap Trick) guitars.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

beer...


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

PaulH said:


> Hi all,
> Just delivered my latest piece.
> Any guesses as to what's inside?
> 
> ...




First glance, I thought gun cabinet.

Now, I'd say portable, woodworking, tool cabinet.:dirol:


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Right , well , you have delivered it to a school or similar . It seems to have double wing doors , it's meant to roll on a flat floor ( indoors ?)

My guess is : It is an activity centre for small people to use - paint , paper etc for craftwork.

Very neat - could have a number of uses.

Rog


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

cnc?


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

could have almost anything in it. Looks like craft cart. I give up


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Is it an elaberote tool box ?


----------



## mikelley (Aug 2, 2012)

A portable gymnasium?


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

PaulH said:


> Hi all,
> Just delivered my latest piece.
> Any guesses as to what's inside?
> 
> ...


Ok I'll put everyone out of their misery. It's a library for a nursery school.

The requirement was to display as many books front covers as possible on library day and to take up minimum space and be enclosed at other times.
They wanted to give the kiddies the concept of perusing shelves. With this unit they can walk all the way around. 
The dimensions of this unit give a running length of 3.4 meters on each side.

The following are the front and back which are identical. The 4 opening door are attached to a central slide out which is pulled out from each end. See design images done in sketchup to get a better idea.

This was a good challenge
Cheers
Paul


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

PaulH said:


> Ok I'll put everyone out of their misery. It's a library for a nursery school.
> 
> The requirement was to display as many books front covers as possible on library day and to take up minimum space and be enclosed at other times.
> They wanted to give the kiddies the concept of perusing shelves. With this unit they can walk all the way around.
> ...



Very good idea, congrats. I think it could be modified a little to be a big chest tool


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, you packed a lot of shelf space in there. Ingenious design.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very clever, well designed, and nicely executed. An excellent project.


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Bakgat! Very well done! Can store a lot of circular blades, sand paper etc.


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

*The Box*



swarfmaker said:


> Bakgat! Very well done! Can store a lot of circular blades, sand paper etc.


Thanks Joseph,Andy,Oliver,Ronald for your kind comments.
I've attached an image of it fully loaded for interest.

Thanks again guys


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

PaulH said:


> Thanks Joseph,Andy,Oliver,Ronald for your kind comments.
> I've attached an image of it fully loaded for interest.
> 
> Thanks again guys


Sweet !!!


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

That is some design! It looks great espacily with the books in it.
Allen


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very cool.


----------

